# My Ride



## raycam01_au (Nov 13, 2013)

what do you guy's ride?


----------



## Lawra (Nov 13, 2013)

Red goes faster


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 13, 2013)

i like to get dirty also





love the klr

my orange one rocks





- - - Updated - - -


----------



## brian76 (Nov 13, 2013)

Soon to upgrade......thinking cbr1100?

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSirloin (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Lawra (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome guys 

This is one I'm looking at buying atm. Needs a bit of work but will be a good project


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 13, 2013)

nice rides


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 14, 2013)

cbr 600 and some little bikes that stay at the farm


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 14, 2013)

My Softail


----------



## DisturbedDave (Nov 14, 2013)

ZX6R Streetfighter. 













Unfortunately had a run in with a car who didn't look when coming out of a stop sign, frame was twisted, a write off. 










A big warning to everyone on the road, treat everyone like idiots, and be careful!


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 14, 2013)

nice bike, 
hope your ok mate


----------



## DisturbedDave (Nov 14, 2013)

raycam01_au said:


> nice bike,
> hope your ok mate



Cheers mate, she was an absolute weapon, had it set up exactly how I wanted it.

Luckily I was OK, and that the car coming the other way saw it unfolding and stopped. I flipped over the car and landed on the opposite side of the road. Recieved nothing more than a little bruising and a broken bike. Could have been worse.


----------



## NotoriouS (Nov 14, 2013)

My Ninja


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 14, 2013)

NotoriouS said:


> My Ninja


I thought that you were selling your bike? It was either that or you crashed it, I can't remember.


----------



## NotoriouS (Nov 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I thought that you were selling your bike? It was either that or you crashed it, I can't remember.



Yea my honda CBR125R got written off a few months back. Was parked and some lady reversed into it. Got the ninja a little while after that incident and I love it!


----------



## Panther_brad (Nov 14, 2013)

CBR250RR

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 15, 2013)

my 1000RR


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 18, 2013)

I upgraded from my V Star 650, I'm now riding a '98 Virago 1100, it's got a bit over 18,600km on it


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 18, 2013)

nice ride miss ^^


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks, I love it! I've found it easier and more comfortable to ride than my 650, it's much thinner and takes corners better and faster. The extra power is awesome too. This Summer I'll be going on an overnight camping trip to the 12 apostles. I haven't done a Great Ocean Road trip on this bike yet, but I know it'll be better. 

Funny thing is, my V Star was a 2008 and it was beautiful but very basic and bulky. I'm 5ft1 so the thinner and lighter 1100 works better for me. It's 15 years old but it has a fuel light, tacho and self cancelling indicators. The last bike didn't have any of that. You can see a definite difference in how I fit on them:


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 18, 2013)

yeah i like the old style, the virago were a good solid bike  some gr8 riding you have ahead, stay safe

[video=youtube;SllKT6KkbAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SllKT6KkbAM[/video]


----------



## Kurtis (Nov 18, 2013)

My new bike. Gsx1400 with a heap of mods.


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 19, 2013)

Kurtis said:


> My new bike. Gsx1400 with a heap of mods.



Very nice! That's a beast 

I'm taking my beast for its first Great Ocean Road ride today, very much looking forward to it. Will post pics when I get back. 

- - - Updated - - -

It was a beautiful day in the twisties


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 19, 2013)

Me a few yrs back showing the 1000's how to ride a bike at Donington Park UK ...(VRF400RR)








And my little moped that I ride nice and slow on the Pacific Highway


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 20, 2013)

My 1970 FLH 






My 750/4 Project









My 08 Triumph Rocket III Touring





The day I got it


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 20, 2013)

Love the rocket, looks like it would go like one too!


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 20, 2013)

SRYYYYYYYYYY forgot the Mrs Ninja 300 lol








OPPPP some mouse tubs LOL


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 20, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Me a few yrs back showing the 1000's how to ride a bike at Donington Park UK ...(VRF400RR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I like to hear I have a 91 vfr 400 and all my mates got bigger bikes but did not know how to ride (that well) needles to say my chicken strips were a lot thinner and they have since learned clutch pads and rear tires get expensive


----------



## zack13 (Nov 21, 2013)

My little girl.


----------



## Garry2 (Nov 21, 2013)

My two rides both 2012 models


----------



## brian76 (Feb 22, 2014)

Gs1100.....found this in a shed and paid $700. Bit of a tidy up and rego.
1984 model last rego 1994.
Just rode it from Lithgow nsw to Phillip Island. Very happy....

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThumper (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 23, 2014)

MrThumper said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



wow was this custom made it looks awesome would love to see more pics


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 23, 2014)

MrThumper said:


>



I don't think I've seen one like this before, what is it? Those pipes look like they'd give out a decent sound


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I don't think I've seen one like this before, what is it? Those pipes look like they'd give out a decent sound


Looks like a customised Suzuki Boulavard.


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 23, 2014)

.


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 23, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Me a few yrs back showing the 1000's how to ride a bike at Donington Park UK ...(VRF400RR)



Awesome! Go the little 400's!! I'm biased of course  riding at donington park would have been an amazing experience...




My old Kawasaki zxr400 during my first ever race at Morgan Park... Miss this thing so much  





08 CRF250R, just sold 





Here's my roadie, the only moto I have left! It's a 2010 Yamaha FZ6R, and I ride most days even if it is only just to work 


Good to see so many people in here that ride, nice bikes everyone!


----------



## Whealy (Feb 23, 2014)

Got no pics I'm at work but a 13 gsxr 1000 black , 08 crf450 and 06 kx250


----------



## MotherBear (Feb 23, 2014)

What do i ride? My Man!!


----------



## Umbral (Feb 23, 2014)

MotherBear said:


> What do i ride? My Man!!


I wouldn't put that on here with all the newer models, he may decide to trade you in for a younger model!


----------



## MrThumper (Feb 23, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Looks like a customised Suzuki Boulavard.



Certainly is....2010 Suzuki Boulevard M109R. 1800cc of grunt. 
Spend way too much customising it but she's won many bike shows 
My best mod is keyless ignition....kinda like new cars when u get close u can unlock them but in this case, no key ring fob. I have an RFID chip inserted in my had the size of a grain of rice. 
Only the 2nd in the world to do this 








Oh and that scar beside the implant is from an old injury, not the implant itself 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 23, 2014)

MrThumper said:


> Certainly is....2010 Suzuki Boulevard M109R. 1800cc of grunt.
> Spend way too much customising it but she's won many bike shows
> My best mod is keyless ignition....kinda like new cars when u get close u can unlock them but in this case, no key ring fob. I have an RFID chip inserted in my had the size of a grain of rice.
> Only the 2nd in the world to do this
> ...


Nice mate, I was sick of carrying my key fob around but the only place I could think of was not an option for me. Have you had this since new? Where did you get the mods carried out? Is there an over ride if the implant fails? You have raised so many questions with this post, this is just the beginning of them.


----------



## MrThumper (Feb 23, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Nice mate, I was sick of carrying my key fob around but the only place I could think of was not an option for me. Have you had this since new? Where did you get the mods carried out? Is there an over ride if the implant fails? You have raised so many questions with this post, this is just the beginning of them.



Yes mate, since new. All the mods were done by myself....on occasion with advice from those in the know.
Actually...just put her up for sale unfortunately


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 23, 2014)

MrThumper said:


> Yes mate, since new. All the mods were done by myself....on occasion with advice from those in the know.
> Actually...just put her up for sale unfortunately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I take it that you need to remove the implant? That has got to hurt after putting so much time and effort into it.


----------



## MrThumper (Feb 23, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I take it that you need to remove the implant? That has got to hurt after putting so much time and effort into it.



No need to remove it. It can be reprogrammed in place for my next venture. 
When I sell it, I have two key fobs and a 'master' key that'll go to the new owner


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 23, 2014)

I like the white, I had a white V Star 650, it's not the most common colour for a bike so it stands out. I like the idea of the chip in your hand, not sure I'd do it myself but it's cool. Are you selling the Suzuki to get another bike?


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's mine. '92 CB250. It's nickname at work is "The Beast" haha


----------



## Lawra (Feb 23, 2014)

MrThumper said:


> My best mod is keyless ignition....kinda like new cars when u get close u can unlock them but in this case, no key ring fob. I have an RFID chip inserted in my had the size of a grain of rice.
> Only the 2nd in the world to do this



That is awesome! I'd love to learn more about it, can you suggest a website/company that sells the bits and pieces?


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 24, 2014)

My 2010 Triumph Speedmaster


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 24, 2014)

Jungletrans said:


> View attachment 306069
> My 2010 Triumph Speedmaster



That's a beautiful piece of machinery you have there, I like it very much.


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you Tahlia . My last 3 bikes were Harleys and I was thinking about another when one of my brothers convinced me on the Triumph . He has a 1200 Daytona and a 1700 Thunderbird up in Darwin . I dont get to ride as often as I used to but love this bike .


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 24, 2014)

I love Triumph's


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 24, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Awesome! Go the little 400's!! I'm biased of course  riding at donington park would have been an amazing experience...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was never a fan of the green 400 lol but u sure got some riding style


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Mar 11, 2014)

Selling my ride to upgrade


----------



## MissDangerous (Apr 1, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Was never a fan of the green 400 lol but u sure got some riding style



haha thanks! Had some brilliant tips from guys who seriously knew their business. Wish I had the money to stay on the track, it was my 3rd time ever being out there and I learnt so much. I had been riding on road for a year when this was taken, I honestly believe racing teaches you so much that is essential for safe road riding 

I bleed green  Next bike will be a z1000 or a later model zx10r to turn into a streetfighter


----------



## shamat (Apr 1, 2014)

Used to ride this... until the accident!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 2, 2014)

Love bikes, but couldn't trust myself on one. Wheelies look like loads of fun :lol: Some really nice machines in this thread


----------



## Flexxx (Apr 2, 2014)

I had a 98 nightrain untill some punks pinched it, still got a some other bikes to ride while I save for a new harley, here is some of my collection


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 2, 2014)

My 2007 Harley Street Bob.




My GPZ Kawasaki 1460cc big block drag bike that i used to own & race.




HAHA, my race helmet.




My 1978 Suzuki GS1000 nostalgia drag bike that i have owned since 1980 & am Damn glad it can't talk.




And last but certainly not least, the current dragbike project that my maniac engine builder & I are working on. It's almost finished & i can't wait to ride it.


----------

